# Anleitung für ein HAL freies System

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen,

ehrlich gesgat habe ich mich gestern mal wieder total geärgert. Da wird eine Version vom xorg-server freigegeben (x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2 bei amd64), die kein HAL USE-Flag mehr hat und schon funktionieren so Sachen nicht mehr wie eine deutsche Tastatur unter KDE und KDM. Ich mein man kann ja ändern so viel man will wenn es denn eine technische Errungenschaft ist und auch Sinn macht. Aber einen Hinweis hinzuzufügen, was man zu beachten hat weil sich gerade was geändert hat Fehlanzeige. Ich mein wofür gibt es eselect news??? So tools sind fürn Arsch wenn es keiner benutzt. Echt mal!

Was natürlich perfekt wäre wenn man im Vorfeld schon die Dokumentation fertig hat und mit eselect news einfach nur auf die neue Dokumentation unter www.gentoo.org/doc/en verweist. Aber dort baut man halt noch auf HAL. Na was solls es ist Weihanchten und man soll sich ja nicht aufregen und die beste Doku scheint ja über Jahre hier das Forum geworden zu sein. Aus diesem Grund schreibe ich kurz hier rein was ich getan habe um KDE und vor allem KDM das deutsche Layout wieder beizubringen.

KDE

Systemeinstellungen -> Persönliches -> Tastaurlayout

KDM

Mit einem Editor die Datei /usr/share/config/kdm/Xsetup öffen:

```

#! /bin/sh

# Xsetup - run as root before the login dialog appears

#xconsole -geometry 480x130-0-0 -notify -verbose -fn fixed -exitOnFail -file /dev/xconsole &

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys

```

Falls euch noch andere Sachen einfallen die beachtet werden müssen, um zu einem HAL-freien zu kommen, bitte ich euch dies hier rein zu schreiben. Ich denke das hilft vielen.

----------

## Max Steel

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.9-upgrade-guide.xml

Ansonsten geb ich dir Recht:

eselect news ftw...

----------

## aZZe

Dank dir!

----------

## Josef.95

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> [...] Aber einen Hinweis hinzuzufügen, was man zu beachten hat weil sich gerade was geändert hat Fehlanzeige. Ich mein wofür gibt es eselect news??? So tools sind fürn Arsch wenn es keiner benutzt. Echt mal! [...]

 

Sorry, aber in dem Fall solltest du dir mal an die eigene Nase fassen, denn in den elog Messages sollte auf das Wichtigste hingewiesen worden sein...! (mitsamt Link zum schon genannten Upgrade Guide)  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> ...Aus diesem Grund schreibe ich kurz hier rein was ich getan habe um KDE und vor allem KDM das deutsche Layout wieder beizubringen.
> 
> KDE
> 
> Systemeinstellungen -> Persönliches -> Tastaurlayout
> ...

 

Das funktioniert dann aber doch nur bei KDE/KDM?

EDIT:

Ich hab in anderen foren was davon gelesen das man es wieder in der xorg.conf einstellen muss so wie vor hal. Irgendwie schade den durch hal konnte ich bis jetzt vollständig auf die xorg.conf verzichten.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   [...] Aber einen Hinweis hinzuzufügen, was man zu beachten hat weil sich gerade was geändert hat Fehlanzeige. Ich mein wofür gibt es eselect news??? So tools sind fürn Arsch wenn es keiner benutzt. Echt mal! [...] 
> 
> Sorry, aber in dem Fall solltest du dir mal an die eigene Nase fassen, denn in den elog Messages sollte auf das Wichtigste hingewiesen worden sein...! (mitsamt Link zum schon genannten Upgrade Guide) 

 

Also ich finde ja das solche Infos einem VOR der Installation mitgegeben werden sollten (eselect news) und nicht erst danach.   :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> Ich hab in anderen foren was davon gelesen das man es wieder in der xorg.conf einstellen muss so wie vor hal. Irgendwie schade den durch hal konnte ich bis jetzt vollständig auf die xorg.conf verzichten.
> 
> 

 

Hat mich auch gewundert, ist aber auch irgendwie die logische Konsequenz. Da ich in der xorg.conf trotz HAL diverse Tweaks drinstehen hatte und weiterhin habe, stört es mich eigentlich nicht weiter. Zumal man dieses komische XML-Config-Geraffel los ist.  :Wink: 

----------

